# trt, / optimizing rabbit hole?  50 male



## slater (Dec 11, 2022)

See lots of knowledge here & could use some advice & direction.
Im a 50 year old male had my Total T checked by my primary Kaiser  & im at 514, they will not check my free T cuz my total T is within their normal range.
recently started freaking out about hair loss on top / front of my head, had a neck fusion in August, also heard covid & the vacinne can cause hair loss.
No idea how much testosterone is being converted to DHT….
I know for 50 514 total T isnt the end of the world ...
Ive been dealing with ed / performance in the bedroom issues for years now but just thought stress induced, Im moody & irritable more times than not…
Stress is out of the equation so that isnt the issue!
Have noticed some recent belly fat & takes alot of control to keep in check but far from perfect & still soft. Clean diet, cardio, weights etc…
I started working out few months ago after a pause of 15 years due to work, life, back surgery, etc…
Now at 50 I recently had a neck fusion & due to me being a car engine mechanic for 35 years & in 2001 l5/s1 micro discectomy, Just trying to focus on my health, all my joints hurt, moodiness, some fatigue, significant memory loss / train of thought issues, ed, cant stay asleep up at 2am every night & theres no going back to bed, hairloss on my head…
My primary tested me for sleep ap & tested positive, been on cpap for months, sleep hasnt improved. Up at 2 am & just lay there most mornings. Sometimes im able to sleep untill 4 am.
So I get labs done at a trt clinic & total t comes back at 643, which I didnt expect that. Labs were taken at 11am & did train legs that morning.
May be due to im lifting again after 15years of not, also started few months back..
So clinic stated I could benefit from trt as my calculated available free testosterone isnt ideal & within the low normal range of 11 & they generally give an official low T diagnosis & prescribe at 10... "he likes calculated free to be a 20"
He said my total T could easily drop again if we retest & shouldnt really factor that in...
Not sure if this is all a sales tactic or could I really benefit from optimizing? He uses some sort of app to bunch in some lab results to get "calculated usable free"
I get that one mindset is Ide get better results / reward with less work & I already have joint, back, neck issues so thats a bonus. But theres also down-sides to this life-long commitment as my #'s arent tanked & ide truly be "optimizing"
Just not sure what make if this "calculated free" deal....
Thanks for any advice, suggestions, good or bad...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 11, 2022)

You need paragraphs. I started to read and stopped.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Dec 11, 2022)

Bro if you are at a TRT clinic then what the fuck is your problem..
Or better yet what is your question.

Trt clinics range of normal are
Much higher.
It’s all self pay so you could have a test level of 800ng and they will give you test..

So exactly what do you want???


----------



## slater (Dec 11, 2022)

Just not sure if ide really benifit...
Ive done my cycles in my 20's but that not what this is about...
Clinics make it sound like it's a cure-all.
My #s are tanked so wonder how beneficial / reward things will be...
Is that calculated usable free test legit & I truly should be on trt???


----------



## buck (Dec 11, 2022)

For the most part the blood work looks better then most at your age i would say. And pretty healthy.  I am older then you and been on TRT for over 20 years. Your HDL could be higher. You could maybe donate blood once in a while. What is your daily diet like>


----------



## slater (Dec 11, 2022)

buck said:


> For the most part the blood work looks better then most at your age i would say. And pretty healthy.  I am older then you and been on TRT for over 20 years. Your HDL could be higher. You could maybe donate blood once in a while. What is your daily diet like>


 For the most part have always eaten healthy, recently since August have really cleaned things up. Canned tuna sandwiches on  sourdough, oatmeal, hardboil eggs for breakast & lunch, dinner  has been white rice, flip between green veggies, sweet potatoes, broccoli, asparagus, brussel sprouts, etc,  a protein source of some sort. Few inbetween meals here & there....
2 protein shakes daily...
Zero fastfood...


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 11, 2022)

Not sure why you keep mentioning hair loss but supplementing testosterone will absolutely speed that up.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 11, 2022)

slater said:


> Is that calculated usable free test legit & I truly should be on trt???


I haven't heard of placing suggesting TRT for free test levels but doesn't mean not legit.
If I had 500 or 600 total test numbers at 50 natural, I would NOT get on TRT.


----------



## slater (Dec 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I haven't heard of placing suggesting TRT for free test levels but doesn't mean not legit.
> If I had 500 or 600 total test numbers at 50 natural, I would NOT get on TRT.


balancemyhormones.co.uk/free-testosterone-calculator/

Used this calculator myself  &  the #'s add-up to what they were telling me....
I know what youre saying & thats why im here asking....
Being on an easy cruise would be nice & would have to work less for results as my joints are trashed as it is...
Then again, could be ruining a good thing!
do have symptoms though, memory loss, ed, irritability,  joint pain,  sleep issues.....


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 13, 2022)

slater said:


> See lots of knowledge here & could use some advice & direction.
> Im a 50 year old male had my Total T checked by my primary Kaiser  & im at 514, they will not check my free T cuz my total T is within their normal range.
> recently started freaking out about hair loss on top / front of my head, had a neck fusion in August, also heard covid & the vacinne can cause hair loss.
> No idea how much testosterone is being converted to DHT….
> ...


 I'm 28. I'm only 530ng/dl I also wonder if I would benefit from trt. But from asking around people say it's not gonna make a life changing difference. So I keep that overpriced bottle of test on the shelf allways wondering everytime I see it lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Dec 13, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> I'm 28. I'm only 530ng/dl I also wonder if I would benefit from trt. But from asking around people say it's not gonna make a life changing difference. So I keep that overpriced bottle of test on the shelf allways wondering everytime I see it lol


This is not a horrible number @28. Could it be higher. Sure.
But I would not cry over it.
And you def are not going to get a dr to prescribe to you.
Trt clinic yes they will..
Plus @28 trt now means trt for life
People sometimes take that shit lightly..
I have been on dr perscribed trt for over a decade.well over.
Even if I stop using aas for good.
Which I am
Almost at that point. I will still always have to jab myself with a needle..
Or until I decide to have the test oevel
Of a 70yr old at when I am 55..

So guys really go to weigh this shit out..
TRT should not be taken lightly.
Once you start and do it long enough it is a life long thing.

Talked to my dr about maybe stopping last year.
He told me it would take about a year to see what my body would do naturally. And it would be a really short year just to see I need to be back on it..
So he recommended highly against it..

This has been my experience. .


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 13, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> This is not a horrible number @28. Could it be higher. Sure.
> But I would not cry over it.
> And you def are not going to get a dr to prescribe to you.
> Trt clinic yes they will..
> ...


Yeah to be honest I would like trt because then I can control my hormones and know I'm optimal.  I don't mind needles at all. The big thing that keeps me from doing it is money. It's a money commitment. And having to worry about sourcing quality test. And worrying about if there's ever a shortage or anything could have me fucked. 
Pinning myself for life is not a worry at all. It's the other little uncertainties. As someone who travels for work and I don't even have a solid home to go to right now. Money and commitment is my biggest concern. 
I guess if I could get a pound of raw test pure and never have to worry about sourcing again for years and years I'd probably jump on it. Because I'm sure I'll end up on it someday. Blasting and cruising sounds delightful. 

It's not a matter if it's when... but I guess if my levels aren't that bad I might as well stay natty. I gotta dial in my diet and training anyways. So I take your advice. 
 Just sucks I got this bottle of clinic prescribed test cyp. Teasing me lol


----------



## juuced (Jan 5, 2023)

whats you blood pressure like?  Ive had ed issues when my bp gets high.


----------



## slater (Jan 5, 2023)

juuced said:


> whats you blood pressure like?  Ive had ed issues when my bp gets high.


checked in August during my neck fusion pre-op 135/84


----------

